# Searching for designer haunts.



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Everyone:

We're looking to "up the look" of our haunt this year and would like your help in tracking down some sites that might offer us some inspiration.

What, in your opinion, are some haunts that are A. seem to put a premium on the design/art direction of the haunt in terms of overall look and composition and/or B. are strongly themed.

Clearly, all haunters want well-done props and a nice-looking presentations. However, I'm looking for haunts that clearly take an "artistic" bend (even if the props aren't super advanced). For instance, I think Pumpkin Rot is a strongly art directed haunt. Even the way the props are photographed will tell you that. So, I'm looking for others that strive to make the dark side hauntingly beautiful, too.

Any thoughts or ideas? Oh, and if you believe your haunt fits the bill don't be shy! Share it with us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob at www.SkullAndBone.com has a really nice yard haunt with a good theme. He stops by HauntForum every once in a while.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

www.spookyblue.com

some really artistic props, and photos.
he says he's a fan of pumpkin rot too.

http://www.spookyblue.com/gallery/halloween2005/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Raven Manor is nothing less than magic, IMO.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

www.thewidowsden.com

http://www.thewidowsden.com/halloween_2005.htm


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

These are all excellent. Just the type we're looking for. PLEASE keep the suggestions coming. Jdubya, would you share the url of the haunt you mentioned? Thanks again all.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweeney Family Horror said:


> These are all excellent. Just the type we're looking for. PLEASE keep the suggestions coming. Jdubya, would you share the url of the haunt you mentioned? Thanks again all.


http://www.ravenmanor.com/


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Rob at www.SkullAndBone.com has a really nice yard haunt with a good theme. He stops by HauntForum every once in a while.


*surfs by and waves 
Thats a very kind compliment Scare, but I'll have to point past our haunt to the haunts that inspire us.

I love HHG
http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/hhg.htm

And the Riverton Cemetery
http://www.rivertoncemetery.com/


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Rob:

Yes, HHG is fantastic...is Riverton still active? Looks like the site hasn't been updated in awhile...but awesome...would just love to see what's new. Thanks much.

Here's a flyer...does anyone have a guess about a home haunt (I think in California) done by a college professor? If this rings a bell let me know. I remember his haunt was very well done from a design standpoint. Thanks to all. Any and all ideas welcome.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great links everyone!!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Unfortunately neither are active.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Skull, I admire your display a lot! Love the natural look you gave the graveyard.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like the theme at Uncle Binleys Dungeon
http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Love that link Woody. Had not stumbled on that haunt before. Thanks. Quite excellent.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

SkullAndBone said:


> Unfortunately neither are active.


Which two are you referencing S&B? HHG is still on, yeah?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I also like terror syndicate.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

my head is full on great Ideas for haunted houses


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ran across this one today...Nice haunt for a one person show...the details are great for a home walk through.
http://evilislurking.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like this site.

www.scarefx.com


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I like this site.
> 
> www.scarefx.com


Very kind DT... but not in the same league as the others in this thread.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Ran across this one today...Nice haunt for a one person show...the details are great for a home walk through.
> http://evilislurking.com


Wow! Never saw that one. A budget of $5000.00 a year! Holy schnikes! I'd be happy with one tenth of that!
I see he's a big fan of Death Studios masks.
Did you see the pic of the line of people waiting to get in!!??
I can only dream!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Very kind DT... but not in the same league as the others in this thread.


Don't kid yourself Woody. You and a few others have inspired a LOT of people. I personally find myself referring to your pictures several times during "the season." My wife flipped when she saw your witch and thus "allowed" me to proceed with my own!
Displays like yours will always be remembered by the people who visit, and will probably get a lot of others involved in decorating. It's always neat to read that someone with a great haunt got their inspiration from seeing similar displays as a kid!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Very kind DT... but not in the same league as the others in this thread.


You are right ScareFX. It is a league all on all its own. I bow before the...I am not worthy, I am not worthy....


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, this Evilslurking guy looks really sick..... I like him a _lot_


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Evilslurking is great. Thanks again Woody! (And the mark of a true artist is never being satisfied with your own work.)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have to add this to the mix http://hauntedoverload.com/ . There are some amazing props here. He focuses on huge.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

krough said:


> I have to add this to the mix http://hauntedoverload.com/ . There are some amazing props here. He focuses on huge.


I forgot about that one krough. Some BIG props there.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

My God those are HUGE. Very unique. Thanks much. Those scare me.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Krough: Dude...why didn't you nominate yourself for this thread? Great stuff. I really love what you and PR do with Mache. I need to try that. Probably out of time this year...but...


----------

